# Getting Sheep



## warthog (Jul 2, 2010)

I have four goats and on Saturday I am going to look at some sheep with a view to buying 2 ewes.

They hopefully with eat what the goats don't the grasses and weeds etc.

They will be out grazing all day, in their pen with shelter during the night and given hay.  When due to bad weather they cannot go out, I will supplement them with grain.

I will in some cases have to tether them in certain areas, does anyone do this with their sheep and what are your expierences, I know you cannot do this successfully with goats.

They will be kept in a separate pen from the goats, so that there won't be any issues with food.

Anyone any advice for me?


----------



## nsanywhere (Jul 4, 2010)

I tether my sheep, but I only have 3 and they are my pets, so it's pretty simple.

They are used to me and the routine, so they run to the pen door when they see the halters. I slip them on over their heads and we go out to the big (unfenced) pasture. I have cinder blocks to tie the leads to, which works surprisingly well!

They have a few hours out morning and evening, but I'm always within earshot if not closer. My 2 month old lamb is still learning how to wear the halter and not get tangled in the rope. Bless.


----------



## warthog (Jul 4, 2010)

That sounds good, never thought about the cinder block (I presume that is what we call a concrete block).

They will never be out of earshot when tethered.

Eventually when they are settled and into a routine, I will introduce them to the area in which we put the goats, and see how they get on (supervised of course)  I believe goats can bully sheep.  No room for bullies here 

At the moment they are penned for a few days until they get more used to me, they have not had much people contact and have run with a herd of about 30, so I am letting them settle in a bit.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 5, 2010)

Warthog, I'd caution against just giving grain when the weather is bad.  You need to be consistent, so either no grain or grain regularly.  Their systems aren't suited to grain here and there because it can cause unbalances in the rumen bacteria.  They should be fine with hay only when they're inside.


----------



## warthog (Jul 5, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Warthog, I'd caution against just giving grain when the weather is bad.  You need to be consistent, so either no grain or grain regularly.  Their systems aren't suited to grain here and there because it can cause unbalances in the rumen bacteria.  They should be fine with hay only when they're inside.


Thanks for that information.

The quality of hay we get here, is not very good, my goats very rarely touch it.

So maybe if I use the same routine as I do for the goats, which is.

I handful of grain before they go out in the morning.

Out all day.

A handful of grain when they come back in at night.

Hay is alway available to them, but rarely eaten.

When the weather is bad, they get a little more grain.

Do you think this routine would be OK with sheep.

When I say a handful of grain I am meaning 3 or 4ounces.

Thank for your help.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 6, 2010)

warthog said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I think that would be fine.  And if you're just talking handfuls, I don't think a handful now and then would be harmful either. I thought you were talking more like a half lb to a lb.


----------

